# coming off the mini pill (micronor)



## anniepie

I've just (2 1/2 weeks ago) come off the BCP (micronor, a mini pill) and wondering what other people's experiences were of coming off. I know everyone's different when it comes to this, but just interested to know. 

Last time I came off this pill about 10 years ago (not to TTC, because of a relationship end) I bled for 6 months almost non stop (a few days break occasionally!)- had heaps of tests, but it was just put down to coming off the pill. They put me on the combined pill for 6 months to regulate (even though I'm not meant to be on that!!), then it was fine. Spoke with GP about this recently and she reckons there's no reason that it'll happen again, and if it does, as we'll be TTC, obviously they won't put me on a pill to regulate, but they can give me medication to reduce the bleeding (though probably won't unless I'm on hols!). I've just started taking Agnus Castus to see if that helps...

So far I've not had a bleed at all (withdrawl or otherwise), but not concerned as it's so soon. Today my BBs are tender, so hoping AF is on it's way- will be my first in 18months!!! Never thought I'd look forward to an AF, but strangely I am- guess it's the starting point of getting to TTC :)


----------



## Strawberries

No personal experience Hun, but hope that doesn't happen this time and you can get on with TTC without anything holding you back :) x


----------



## angie79

just popping my head in - hope you dont mind - just wanted to let you know that when i came off that pill i had my first bleed at 38 days and then it ranged from 28 to 33 days after that and i concieved 5 months after coming off of it - hope this helps :flower:

xxx


----------



## immimx

im kinda in the same boat, as i came of the pill (not mini) on the 7th and am waiting to see when af comes. i will be going back on a different sort of b/c at some point i just dont know what yet. something non hormonal! i have found it to be a relief to not feel like my hormones are being messed up. 
ive had no tiredness, so cramps or pms, just felt normal! plus my libido has actually improved!
fingers crossed it goes well for you and your cycles settle quickly x


----------

